# Need help: Vans Aura vs Ride Lasso



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Never used either, but I'd say that damage is possibly more from the binding used rather than the boot itself? I can't imagine the material vans using be that much different in that section of the boot.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Lasso's. If you've worn Ride's before, you should know that the Lasso's toe box is somewhat more cramped than the similar Jackson Boa's. Part of this is they are a bit more tapered at the front. But also I think it's a function of their "lasso" Boa ankle hold. 

If you watch the boot as you crank down you can see the front of the boot actually lift up and contract. While it does help hold your ankle down, the rise of the boot actually curls just enough to bring the outer shell of the boot into closer contact with the liner. You'll feel it at your toes as you wind up the Boa. (and note, your ankles will definitely feel the effect of all this at the end of day. some have complained about this trait of the Lasso's, but I'm fine with it)

I unfortunately have a bit of a "monkey" 2nd toe and bunion problem on my left foot. I bought the same size as my old Ride Jackson's which had room for the stupid mis-aligned 2nd toe. Now that I've been riding the Lasso's a few days, that 2nd toe is crushed up against the liner and gets painful as the day goes on. Especially feel it when walking. I attribute this to the contraction due to the Lasso Boa. Ride's don't pack out much so If I had know this I would have sized up a 1/2. But I'm a special case, my "normal" right foot for example is fine. We'll see as the season progresses.

I had black toenail with Salomon F3.0's once and don't want to repeat it.


----------

